# Iraqi Pigeons



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

Basrawi pigeons top quality, the mothers and fathers were brought from Basra and quarenteened and these are their children


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good looking birds. Do you have any video of them performing?


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

yea i do this is a couple of the babies. I dont have that good of a video camera but this is a sample.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcZa1wQ89nU&feature=relmfu


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

wow they perform great, do they flip sideways i couldn't see clear


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

yea they flip sideways when he was a baby he took about 5-6 flips at once but as he got older and the wind hit him he started flipping 10-15 times


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

that's so great, im sure you dont live in basra or anywhere in iraq, the question is how did you ship them to where you live.


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yea i live in the U.S. and i shipped them here years ago because i use to have pigeons in Basra. It cost but it was worth it, they were quarenteened and made sure they didnt have any diseases and thats how i got them here


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

how long were they quarenteened for?? Im looking to bring in a pair of basrawis my cousin is a pro pigeon breeder in nasryia


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

I forget this was about 20-25 years ago. But im sure there is a way to find out


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

hehe, of course there will be a way  thanks for the info mate


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice birds wahts your prices bro are you in michigan


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yea $300 a pair


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

ok man i got one problem no offence 20-25 years ago saddam was in power and their was a band on any pigeon to leave iraq and well im from basrah and i have birds their right now and their is now what to get birds hear unless you can sneak them on a plain 2 quarenteened birds cant be the parrents of your babies you said you got them 20-25 years ago so the orginal birds must be long gone and even if they are alive birds that all cant reproduce man im not trying to be a jerk but im a pigeon lover and i kno the history of iraqi birds in the usa first basrawiis were bought by a man named farook abroo in the 70s and after him now birds were legaly shipped to the usa becuse after that the was a ban on any pigeons to leave iraq few ppl sneaked eggs after the 2003 invasion of iraq ............. im soory if i was being rude but at $300 pair i have to be getting first genration birds


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

these are farouk abros and when i say they are the parents i mean the mom and dad that were brought are the parents of all the birds ad in grandparents great grandparents. I know the history of pigeons especially iraqi basrawi pigeons thats the only pigeons i breed. i dont mix and thats all i fly. i use to have miskis but i gave them away because i love basrawis. Also when i say 20-25 years i mean approximatly i didnt think you would be looking for the exact date


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

oh ok im sorry his birds came like over 30 years ago yah your right man but now in iraq you should see the birds man you go crazy i have farm in iraq and we have lots of birds next time i go imma shot a video man his birds are good


----------

